# Acne after ovulation.



## claudinator

After I ovulate I get an oily face and breakouts and acne. Am I the only one?


----------



## eva1978

Hi claudinator, 

I'm not sure if it's when I ovulate... I think it's around a week after I ovulate when my breakouts are worse... around ovulation to a week after, my skin seems slightly better (but I say slightly since I always have acne anyway... it sucks lol). Sounds like our acne is mostly due to the hormone mix... I'm in my 30s damnit! :shrug:


----------



## claudinator

I'm 28 i was BC for 11years(too long) I had clear skin all my life I came off the pill and the last 4 months the second I ovulate massive breakout!!! I've spent a fortune on lotions and potions! Fingers crossed it will lead to a :bfp:


----------



## eva1978

So maybe it's a good sign for you :) fingers crossed for sure! 

With my first pregnancy, my skin got better (yeah, thank god lol!), but I hear it's the opposite for a lot of women. 

By the way - I don't know if it's safe in pregnancy, but for 6-7 years I used Proactiv for my acne, and it was amazing - had clear skin for once!! But then a few years ago, it just kind of stopped working for me... still haven't found another solution (except maybe pregnancy, lol! I'm entering my 3 week wait now...) 

Good luck for the BFP!


----------



## claudinator

Yes I heard about pro activ I'm going to look it up! Ooh good look on your tww baby dust :bfp:


----------



## Miss_Cellany

I get bad acne a week after I ovulate. I get it on my chin mostly. It's very annoying! I went on the pill partly to help with it so now we're ttc its back with a vengeance!


----------



## claudinator

Mine is pretty bad the doctor gave me a topical antibiotic cant take oral as ttc :brat: have you any kids?


----------



## Miss_Cellany

No, we're TTC our 1st. I had a miscarriage last year at 12 weeks. That really messed with my skin! It was any better while I was pregnant either.


----------



## claudinator

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed when were pregnant it will get better


----------



## eva1978

Sorry to hear about your m/c Miss_C :( 

Claudi, what are you using now for your acne? I tried something from the doc after Proactiv stopped working, but that didn't work much better... now I've stopped using it anyway cuz TTC and I'm not totally sure it's safe. I want to make another appointment to try something else. 

For my first preg, acne got better and then my face was still mostly clear(ish) while BFing. About 1 year after I stopped breastfeeding, I looked like I was 15 again :p (my acne I mean)! ARRGGG... I also used the pill from age 16-19 (for acne), but I stopped using BC cuz I get some funny side effects from BC.


----------



## eva1978

Well AF just arrived... damnit! The acne was one clue, since for me usually preg=clearer skin. Good luck to you both!


----------



## claudinator

I use Vichy skin care range and I find it good but my skin still gets oily! I got an uti today :growlmad: hope it doesn't stop my chances


----------



## redlemonade

Claudinator I swear by "good things miracle mattifier" moisturiser for those oily days. It's nourishing enough for oily/combination skin but does what it says on the tin - it's very mattifying (is that a real word?)

You can get it in boots (v cheap), it's also vegan friendly and free from parabens. And it smells delish! I think it might be aimed at "young skin", but at 33 it still works for me :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Sams123

I find that after ovulation my skin is horrible, more so this month! I'm 4dpo today and since ystdy my skin has been soooo spotty lol really not good! Although hoping this a good sign for this month haha! Xx


----------



## claudinator

eva1978 said:


> Well AF just arrived... damnit! The acne was one clue, since for me usually preg=clearer skin. Good luck to you both!

Sorry to hear that Eva! Fingers crossed for both of us next month


----------



## claudinator

redlemonade said:


> Claudinator I swear by "good things miracle mattifier" moisturiser for those oily days. It's nourishing enough for oily/combination skin but does what it says on the tin - it's very mattifying (is that a real word?)
> 
> You can get it in boots (v cheap), it's also vegan friendly and free from parabens. And it smells delish! I think it might be aimed at "young skin", but at 33 it still works for me :)

Picked one up lemonade very good but I got an uti and I had to get antibiotics :cry: I feel I'm out this month


----------



## claudinator

Heather.1987 said:


> My acne sucks too since being off bc.....i have found though that after i o, it clears up....until af, then its total breakout til i o again. Im on topical antibiotics too....doesnt help much when the issue is hormonal though.

I'm the same my skin was great whilst on BC wish I'd stopped it sooner


----------



## redlemonade

claudinator said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Claudinator I swear by "good things miracle mattifier" moisturiser for those oily days. It's nourishing enough for oily/combination skin but does what it says on the tin - it's very mattifying (is that a real word?)
> 
> You can get it in boots (v cheap), it's also vegan friendly and free from parabens. And it smells delish! I think it might be aimed at "young skin", but at 33 it still works for me :)
> 
> Picked one up lemonade very good but I got an uti and I had to get antibiotics :cry: I feel I'm out this monthClick to expand...

:hugs: sorry you got a uti and feel out this month. You never know! Good luck hun x


----------



## Joy4eva

last Friday, I felt a slight period-like pain only for a few mins and then *TMI* lots of CM (to d point where i had to wipe it off to avoid wetting my undies) and then i broke out on my chin (disappeared 2 days later).. are these signs of ovulation?


----------



## Sams123

My skin is currently at its worst ever :-( and only 2 weeks ago I was saying to my dh that I couldn't believe how clear my skin was lol!


----------



## ellebelly1111

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to this site and new at ttc. Could anyone give me some answers, knowledge or wisdom.... please...

We are ttc our first baby. I have had sex with my partner every single day since my period stopped because I don't want to miss the ovulation day.

I have had the signs of ovulation but im not sure are these signs prior to ovulation or actually on ovulation or after...


I have had the tiny cramps or flutters indicating ovulation?
Yesterday my cervix was high and very wet and I couldn't touch it as normal -that signifies im ovulating on this day?
After sex last night when I wiped there was a pinkish spot with the excess sperm - is that ovulation spotting? (it is not there today)
Today my cervix can be touched and my discharge is more clumpier?
Today I have a little break out of pimples?
I am trying to figure out are the symptoms above before, at ovulation or just after?
I might not have ovulated yet or does it sound like I have?

I am not using opk's or bbt just having fun trying at the moment. Again I have had sex every day this month. My cycle runs from 24-29 days my last period started 31st july and finished 5 days later - since then we had sex every single day - even today.

Does it sound like I ovulated yet and what are my chances of pregnancy this month if I have and I had sex every day as well?

Thanks Ladies
Elle


----------



## eva1978

Hi elle and welcome! 

it's really difficult to say if what you are feeling is from ovulation or not. Do you usually "feel" discomfort and/or pain when you ovulate (e.g. you should google "Mittelschmerz")? I get Mittelschmertz when I ovulate, usually I can feel some discomfort 2-3 days before ovulation as the follicle is swelling (I know this because I've had an ultrasound around the time I was feeling this... the doc said I would ovulate in 2-3 days), and then I don't feel much for a day or so, then around the time I ovulate I have a constant dull ache on the side that ovulated, and it lasts about a day or so. It's quite obvious for me and sometimes I take a pain killer, but most women don't feel anything at all. I personally don't feel anything like fluttering during ovulation. 

As for the cervix - this is something I tried to ignore lol... since I think you just can't really tell from that (esp. in the Two Week Wait period). Though around the time you do ovulate, I think it is supposed to be soft and high (SHOW - soft, high, open, wet). Then maybe it goes back down... but at some point it will go back up again for a while, if pregnant (but WHEN this happens seems a bit random). I could never tell if my cervix was closed or open! :wacko:

For the pimples - I always have some (if not many)! My acne tends to get better around the time I ovulate, but for other women it's the opposite. 

Probably the best thing to do, if you really want to know when you ovulate, is to try the OPKs this next cycle... I've never tried them, but then at least you know what's up! I did the BBT for a while, and found it a bit stressful. Better to not stress when you're TTC. Also - I know it's easier said than done, but don't obsess over every possible pregnancy sign in the first 2 weeks after O... it will drive you NUTS!!! :winkwink: Also, if sex every day is getting difficult, you can probably drop the frequency to every 2 days (I hear it yields about the same result, since sperm can live at least a couple days during a woman's fertile period). 

You can try posting a new thread from scratch (not under acne), and maybe you'll get some more insightful responses! 

Good luck!


----------

